# My wife is nucking futs



## DrakeSimeon (Sep 19, 2013)

My wife of 18 years has ALWAYS had a problem with my family. Especially my sister. She has done some INSANE things in the past few years. 
*uses kids facebook accounts to spy on my sister
*tries to 'friend' my niece and nephews to 'see' what they are doing.
*threw an absolute ***** fit when my sister bought us food when we needed help, refused to let kids eat it.
*defriended my kids from my sister's facebook
*acted FREAKING INSANELY jealous at everything my sister's family does or gets to do
*during a short Christmas Day visit with my sister after insisting that I go, didn't want my daughters to go and when I took them she called with some dumbass excuse to get us home quickly.
That next morning, I told her I was leaving and was ready to. She said that she would do better. I told her no more bull ****.
I've put up for this for a LONG time. Now it just doesn't seem to end. Now she's doing crazy ass stuff that she doesn't want me to find out about, but I do. I have no where to go but my mothers place, but am seriously considering it.
She doesn't do counseling, refuses.
She lies pathologically.
She is jealous pathologically. I'm so tired of it.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

I would just like to state for the record that I am not his wife.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Yup, sounds bat sh!t crazy to me.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> I would just like to state for the record that I am not his wife.


Your avatar would suggest otherwise, haha


OP, why is your wife so obsessed with your sister? How do you find out about what she is doing?

It sounds like your wife needs to get a life. What does she do all day?


----------



## 2galsmom (Feb 14, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> I would just like to state for the record that I am not his wife.


:rofl:

And I have to tell you, on the F**king Nuts scale, your wife is calm DrakeSimeon, calm indeed. Perhaps just nutty and not F**king Nuts. I do not mean to minimize your issues, they are definitely issues.

But are the only issues with your family or is she lying pathologically about stealing money, having affairs, beating you with wooden spoons, wearing wigs to tail your family in a rented ice cream truck etc.? 

It sounds as if she wants to alienate you from your family to have more control over you? Is this possible?


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

2galsmom said:


> I do not mean to minimize your issues, they are definitely issues.
> 
> But are the only issues with your family or ...
> 
> It sounds as if she wants to alienate you from your family to have more control over you? Is this possible?


Very good points.

She definitely has issues with passive aggression, manipulation, and control. Are they restricted to conflict with your family? Could you give her an ultimatum, such as marriage counseling or divorce? 

I agree that it sounds like she is trying to alienate you in order to gain control over you. Either that or there is more to the story that you're not seeing or not saying.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I would tell her shape the hell up or get out. Why should you have to leave if she is the one with the issues? By shaping up I mean get counselling or get divorced/get out.

What does she think you are going to sleep with your sister or something? Really, she let your kids starve because it came from your sister? That there would have been an immediate deal breaker if it had been me. That is disturbing.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

So if you leave, the children are stuff with her?

How many children and how old are they.

When did all this nonsense start?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Why would you put up with behaviour that you consider "nuts" for 18 years? That's what I don't understand...

C


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

PBear said:


> Why would you put up with behaviour that you consider "nuts" for 18 years? That's what I don't understand...
> 
> C


:iagree:

I'm always a little leery of anyone who raves about how crazy/irrational/pathologically jealous their spouse is, but also admits that they've been sticking around for more of the same for years upon years. 

OP, how long has this sort of thing been going on? Why would you allow someone so dysfunctional to be in charge of your children? Are you really going to leave kids with someone as unstable as you say she is? What's been in it for you, so far, that you've been putting up with this and not strenuously pursuing a divorce where you get custody or serious mental health assistance for your wife?


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

> *uses kids facebook accounts to spy on my sister
> *tries to 'friend' my niece and nephews to 'see' what they are doing.


I'm not sure how nuts this really is, I mean - I have a SIL I won't friend on FB after before all she did was hound me about when I was going to have another baby, but I'm friends with my niece. Also - a parent should really be checking their kids FB accounts anyways, and making sure they aren't up to something weird. 



> *threw an absolute ***** fit when my sister bought us food when we needed help, refused to let kids eat it.


I've just got to ask, as a man, why didn't this bother -you-. Why didn't it bother you that your kids were going to starve unless your sister gave them food? That's not crazy, that's the pit of despair and embarrassing as hell. 




> *defriended my kids from my sister's facebook
> *acted FREAKING INSANELY jealous at everything my sister's family does or gets to do
> *during a short Christmas Day visit with my sister after insisting that I go, didn't want my daughters to go and when I took them she called with some dumbass excuse to get us home quickly.


Maybe she isn't acting "freaking insanely jealous" maybe she -is- insanely jealous. Your family got to the point it was living on food handouts from your family. I'm guessing your sister is better off financially than you are. Maybe it really bothers your wife in a way she's bad at communicating.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

I agree with Ele take us back further. There is so much detail left out that we can really only assume she is hyper controlling. Has there been issues in the past? Did she always act like this toward your family or is there a specific time that you can remember where your wife turned a corner so to speak and started having this animosity towards your sister?


----------



## 2galsmom (Feb 14, 2013)

If you have to go to other people for food, you suggest that you have other pressing issues that need to be handled and your spouse is creating a diversion from potentially larger issues. 

Perhaps you can direct her to channeling the energy into providing her own food in the time she spends spying on FB.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> I would just like to state for the record that I am not his wife.


:lol: that was my first thought!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2galsmom (Feb 14, 2013)

mablenc said:


> :lol: that was my first thought!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Or is he?:scratchhead: Can we be sure?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Nucking Futs said:


> I would just like to state for the record that I am not his wife.


 That was G R E A T ! I just blurted out to my whole family laughing about this one.... don't think I've ever seen that many LIKES on a post !



> .
> *uses kids facebook accounts to spy on my sister
> *tries to 'friend' my niece and nephews to 'see' what they are doing.
> *threw an absolute ***** fit when my sister bought us food when we needed help, refused to let kids eat it.
> ...


What in the world is she so insanely * JEALOUS* about ...what does your sister HAVE / possess that your wife WANTS?? How does your sister treat her and is she aware of this deep scorn/hatred towards her ? 

Yes, sure sounds "pathological" in nature.. How many years has this been going on ?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Nucking Futs said:


> I would just like to state for the record that I am not his wife.


timing is everything. :smthumbup:


----------



## Fleur de Cactus (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry you have to go through this, but explain a little bit why your wife is jealous of your sister? do you both work? why your sister helps you with food to the point that the wife does not like it? Also what crazy things your wife does not want you to find about? I want to know if she has serious issues or if she is right.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Facebook brings out the middle schooler in many people. That I would chalk up as immature. She seems to have a very low selfsteem. Since she's refusing therapy, theres not much you can do but leave.


----------



## Is It Just Me (Sep 8, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> I would just like to state for the record that I am not his wife.



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

